# The Kid's '04 F250 with alot of Extras!



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Here are some pictures of my New Truck...hope you like them...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's another...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

I like lights TOO!!!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Another......


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Another one...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Interior of the truck!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Police Mode....


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Siren Speaker...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

A close up under the door...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

The grille...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

I also put color changing LED's in the side marker...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Last one...Thanks for looking


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Good looking rig.Man i thought i had a lot of lights on my truck.Do you run a bigger battery and alt.?


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment...I don't have a larger battery or alternator. I used only six Hide-Away strobes, The light bar has four strobes (it's magnet mount w/cigar plug), the rest are all Led's and they don't drain the electrical system at all.


----------



## sharpcutlc (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey Cutting Edge Kid I have to say that is the nicest light set up i had ever seen and nice truck to i have the same one and i was wondering where do you get your strobes? 

mike
Sharp Cut lawn Care purplebou


----------



## Hummerslawncare (Dec 21, 2003)

Dude Sweet!!! Could I have some specs. and a picture of control boxes. This is the greatest setup Ive seen in my life! Are you a firefighter or something? If you don;t mind telling me where did u get the lights from and what did it all cost you? :bluebounc


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Guys Thanks alot for the compliments. I'm a really big kid at heart. I've loved lights since I was a Kid. I'm a Chicago Cop and I plow in the winter. I wish that it could be winter year round. I'm on vacation right now and just got a new digital camera. I've seen alot of great trucks on here and I just wanted to show you guys this one! I will post pictures of my other trucks soon. I will even throw in a few of my Unmarked Squad when I return to work. As for the strobes...I purchased them from Sirennet.com. The Led's on the Grille, Toolbox, Back window, and under the door were are "Able2" Led's and were puchased from rimindustries.com. The Dashmiser was puchased on Ebay. The Two Whelen 500 series Led's on the lower grille were purchased on Ebay. The Star DL-15-12 (above the rear-view mirror) was a gift. The Whelen mini-light bar was custom made by a guy named Daryl Wilson in Tennesse...It has (4) 500 series strobe heads, (2) Amber TIR-6's and (2) Red 500 series Led's in the rear. I paid about $2500.00 in light for this truck but, after I completed it...It was well worth it. Thanks again guys... :waving:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks good. That's WAY too many lights for my taste.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

lookin good. Real nice truck and setup!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking set-up they will see you coming a mile away with all those lights.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

And I thought I had a light problem  . Now I have to go get more!


----------



## Hummerslawncare (Dec 21, 2003)

*Sweet*

DUDE!! THANKS FOR THE INFO YOUR MY IDOL!!!


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

Nice Looking Rig! In Minnnesota you could never get away with all those lights especially the so called "police mode"


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Hands down one of the nicest Super Duties I have seen on this site.  
Looks great man. Good luck!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks ALOT guys for the kind words...I really appreciate them!


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

I was going to make a comment on the police/fire colored LED's too, but I see you are a cop and can get away with that. Looks good. All those stupid one-way streets in chicago and you'll need all those lights!


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Like many have said, NICE TRUCK! I think that is the coolest truck I've seen so far, you have a lot of lights and that kicks a**! I'm going to be in law enforcement too, I know how you feel about the lights  When you get a chance, share some of your police interceptor, I'm sure you're looks sweet. 

Blake
WA


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

VERY NICE.. Cutting Edge lookin good man.. 1 quick question I was reading were u got all ur leds but i couldn't find were u got ur color changing LED's in the side marker... and i looked on www.rimindustries.com couldn't find them.. i might be overlooking them but if u could please help me out be very appreciated man thanks alot..


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

BOSS Adam said:


> VERY NICE.. Cutting Edge lookin good man.. 1 quick question I was reading were u got all ur leds but i couldn't find were u got ur color changing LED's in the side marker... and i looked on www.rimindustries.com couldn't find them.. i might be overlooking them but if u could please help me out be very appreciated man thanks alot..


I bought those color changing LED's at AutoZone. The come 3 in a pack and they change 7 differnt colors. I think that I paid about $10.00 for the pack of 3. They also have them for your regular side marker lights as well. I put the #194 bulbs in my '92 F250. Once again...I appreciate the compliment! :redbounce


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

Thanks man i appreciate i'm lookin at there site right now.. your not 2 far from me man i'm like 45 miles south of chicago.. i work with a buddy who owns a sweeper company and 1 of the stores is in chicago west town shoppin center.. i'm off subject but thanks again man..


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

*LIGHTS, LIGHTS, & MORE LIGHTS*

Very nice setup!! Those led lights on the side are NFPA, State, & local complient = 360 degree of warning power. The snow removal equipment aint bad either! :waving:


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

Lights kick ass. Ok now I am ashamed to post pics of my lights, got to go to the auto store and pick up some more. Than I will post some pics of my jeep., You know that might wait till the summer, getting chilly to do all the work outside now, but unfortunetly not chilly enough to snow!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks again for the nice compliments! :yow!:


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Clark W. Griswold must be very jealous of your truck!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

I just found this picture. This is the same truck...the night that I picked it up at the dealer! It has come a long way since March...wouldn't you agree...?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

What size engine is in your truck, your truck came equipped with a 140 AMP alternator, I have a factory replacement size unit that is 200 AMP if your interested. It fits in the factory spot, uses all factory wiring and is perfect for your truck.

Your truck is very nice but you need some wire management on the interior, my wife would scream  if she saw all those wires. LOL


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh yeah once last thing, you better put a good coat of wax on the chrome cause as soon as all the salt hits it, rust will be forming everywhere. My truck came with factory chrome tubular step bars, and after one season of plowing, they looked like s*&t.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Worthy,Worthy Rig! You can't have too many lights on a snow rig! 
In St. Louis, half the town goes to sleep when the windshield wipers go on -you got great warning lights for the other guy to take notice!!! I'd like to install all white-strobed flashers on mine. You're in the clear around here friend, because muni-law-enforcement are the only ones allowed the blue and red strobed flashers. It's even illegal to sell 'em to anyone else!
Can you speak through the siren to other motorists and pedestrians from your radio?
Thanks for the ebay ideas, i gotta check out what's there. Real nice rig!!


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey Cutting Edge Kid where did you get that grill.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

SOMM, 

Thanks for the compliment. I really appreciate it! I do use the P/A in the truck alot when plowing. I plow some apartment complexes and people do get out of the way all of the time, so it helps to ask someone to move out of a desired location from the truck and they usually respond fast. I don't think that they expect to hear a voice coming from the truck.

QMVA, I bought the grille on EBAY and it really compliments the bumper. I looked one up for you and this is how it reads in the auction: Ford Truck Excursion F250 F350 F450 All Chrome Grille Item number: 7941174415. I hope that this helps!


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks for finding that for me and I'm surprised its not as expensive as I thought it would be. Also thats funny how you can tell people to get out of the way. Bet you scared the crap out of someone once or twice.  Bet it also comes in handy when you see some car holding back traffic because the driver is convinced he can make it up some snow cover hill. PSCH" Get off the Road you will never make it"PSCH


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

What size power supply are you using (watts) and where are your six hideaways? 4 in front and 2 in back or 4 in back and 2 in front or all in front or back? Nice Truck!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*The Kid's '04 F250 with alot Extras!*

I have the whelen 90 watt power supply. I have 2 in the headlights, front signals and reverse lights. I've found that when you put hide aways in the tail lights...they are as bright when you have your park light on and we are always using ours brakes...so that makes them less effective there. I learned this after they were installed on my GMC in the tail lights.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Looks good. That's WAY too many lights for my taste.


I agree, lights drive me nuts, how much do you need? 
Nice truck though!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

cja1987 said:


> I agree, lights drive me nuts, how much do you need?
> Nice truck though!


Cja1987...Take notice...I fully understand that this is a free country and you have a right to speak your mind BUT, have you ever considered that those lights are on MY truck, installed by ME, and not meant for YOU. Who cares if you don't like lights...thats your prerogative. You'll never see me insult another person on here for the kind of truck that they drive, plow that they use, spreader they use, brand of lights that they use, etc. WHO CARES!!! If I didn't pay for your equipment...then Why should I care if you drive a Chevy or use a Curtis plow. It doesn't matter! TRUST ME, my trucks gets ALOT of attention and compliments as well. Try living by this motto: IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANY THING GOOD TO SAY..THEN DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I like all the lights!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks Ultimate Plow!*

Ultimate Plow, I appreciate the kind words. I also like the lights on your trucks. You, like myself have a variety of lights on your trucks. Halogen, Strobe, and LED's. I like to see others integrate the various kinds of emergency equipment, plows and spreaders, on their vehicles. You have 3 different brands of trucks and I have two different brands. I'm sure that you appreciate all of them for the differences that they possess. I like the ride in my GMC WAY better than the ride in my Fords but, I love the way that Fords sit soooo High and handle the weight of such a heavy plow on the front end w/o Timbrens! I think that is easy to criticize others when you don't have enough experience to justify your remarks.


----------



## bnrhuffman (Feb 26, 2004)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> Cja1987...Take notice...I fully understand that this is a free country and you have a right to speak your mind BUT, have you ever considered that those lights are on MY truck, installed by ME, and not meant for YOU. Who cares if you don't like lights...thats your prerogative. You'll never see me insult another person on here for the kind of truck that they drive, plow that they use, spreader they use, brand of lights that they use, etc. WHO CARES!!! If I didn't pay for your equipment...then Why should I care if you drive a Chevy or use a Curtis plow. It doesn't matter! TRUST ME, my trucks gets ALOT of attention and compliments as well. Try living by this motto: IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANY THING GOOD TO SAY..THEN DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL!


Holy cow there Kid. Step back and take a breath. I didnt see anyone insult you. 
I probably wouldnt have spent the money and effort on all the lights myself but its still a nice looking truck that you should be proud of so it doesnt really matter want anyone else thinks. That means there's really no reason for you to get upset, right


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

what lights do u have by the doors to light up the steps?


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

bnrhuffman said:


> Holy cow there Kid. Step back and take a breath. I didnt see anyone insult you.
> I probably wouldnt have spent the money and effort on all the lights myself but its still a nice looking truck that you should be proud of so it doesnt really matter want anyone else thinks. That means there's really no reason for you to get upset, right


Bnrhuffman, I didn't want to see over the top but when You spent as much time as I did on my truck...maybe I misinterpreted some words in previous posts. Thanks for the compliment! 

Snowyleaflandsciping, The lights above the steps are "Slim Lights" by ABLE2/SHO-ME. I purchased them online at www.rimindustries.com.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> Cja1987...Take notice...I fully understand that this is a free country and you have a right to speak your mind BUT, have you ever considered that those lights are on MY truck, installed by ME, and not meant for YOU. Who cares if you don't like lights...thats your prerogative. You'll never see me insult another person on here for the kind of truck that they drive, plow that they use, spreader they use, brand of lights that they use, etc. WHO CARES!!! If I didn't pay for your equipment...then Why should I care if you drive a Chevy or use a Curtis plow. It doesn't matter! TRUST ME, my trucks gets ALOT of attention and compliments as well. Try living by this motto: IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANY THING GOOD TO SAY..THEN DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL!


RELAX

What is this site coming to?
I said "nice truck" so i say now "your welcome" (even though you did not thank me). I don't know what or where people plow that they need to spend $2500 on lights and stuff. Strobes distract me and others. I am not questioning your motives for all the lights and money, it must mean something to you so whatever. I just said that i don't see the need for a plower to have so many lights, you got more then an ambulence. I was not the only one to say i that the lights were overboard. That has got to be the over-reaction of the year. I don't care how many people look at your truck, it would be much nicer if it was an extended cab though.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

cja1987 said:


> RELAX
> 
> What is this site coming to?
> I said "nice truck" so i say now "your welcome" (even though you did not thank me). I don't know what or where people plow that they need to spend $2500 on lights and stuff. Strobes distract me and others. I am not questioning your motives for all the lights and money, it must mean something to you so whatever. I just said that i don't see the need for a plower to have so many lights, you got more then an ambulence. I was not the only one to say i that the lights were overboard. That has got to be the over-reaction of the year. I don't care how many people look at your truck, it would be much nicer if it was an extended cab though.


Once again, Since you live in Boston you won't come in contact with my truck. I'm use to people like you having opinions in matters that the no nothing about. I notice that you post alot of juvenile comments on here. As you grow, your opinions will form into more knowledgable comments. Opinions are personal comments! You, often times speak for others with NO factual information to support your response. Seriously you have opinions on virtually everything on this site...Just make sure you know what you're talking about prior to commenting.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> Once again, Since you live in Boston you won't come in contact with my truck. I'm use to people like you having opinions in matters that the no nothing about. I notice that you post alot of juvenile comments on here. As you grow, your opinions will form into more knowledgable comments. Opinions are personal comments! You, often times speak for others with NO factual information to support your response. Seriously you have opinions on virtually everything on this site...Just make sure you know what you're talking about prior to commenting.


OK. I don't think I make alot of "juvenile comments on here", I get offended when people attack others and i always (weather i should or not) steap in and say that I hate personal attacks based on no facts. Can you please find me some posts made by me where i "speak for others with no factual info to back it up" I challenge you to do that and show them to me. I carefully select everything i say on this site, and what do you mean by saying i have opinions on everything on this site? I don't force them upon anyone. I have an opinion on everything I encounter in this world, don't you? I honestly think everything i say on this site is knowlageable, and for the most part based on fact. If iam not sure on something i won't post on the topic. I know when not to talk about an issue because of lack of sufficent knowlage to speak on it. Why any of my statements in this thread would trigger such responses has you have given is beyond me. How is me saying that i think (in my humble opinion) that the lights are too much not based on fact, what information do i need to back up a simple opinion. I also stated that your truck looks good, and if you like the lights more power to you. I never stated that i have a problem with your opinion (you like all the strobes and LEDs), you seem to have a problem with mine.

Don't forget that I have challenged you to do some research so to speak, and find some posts where i just make baseless claims. I would like you to find some for me. I think you will find that whenever someone posts in the mannar you described me as posting in, i get upset and reply saying that i wished that the person would be a little nicer to people. Its stuff that gets me into arguments. If i could be more "laid back" so to speak and just let personal attacks go on then i would be all set. I just hate to see personal attacks even when it does not effect me. Don't get me wrong iam not accusing you of being that way, i am just saying that thats what gets me upset on this site.

Don't forget about the challenge now


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice lookin truck, I like the chrome strips runnin along the body. Just wait til ya scratch it. Bet you won't be too happy.


----------



## Snow Encrusted (Dec 18, 2004)

Suffolk co, P.D. here where did you get the 1 liner on the "flap"


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

NICE!!! I got a black 04 F350 with an SS X-blade!


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is my 04 F350:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

SIPLOWGUY,
Thanks for the compliment and I love the color of your truck. I wanted that color or even Navy but they only had two trucks left on the lot and they both were white. I really like how the black shines...it almost looks wet after being waxed. Lets pray for some snow! :yow!:


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> SIPLOWGUY,
> Thanks for the compliment and I love the color of your truck. I wanted that color or even Navy but they only had two trucks left on the lot and they both were white. I really like how the black shines...it almost looks wet after being waxed. Lets pray for some snow! :yow!:


The dealer I got that truck from had Black and True Blue. He also had a Grey XL but I need a lumbar seat for my back so I had to go with an XLT.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Check out this picture:
BTW the 93 F150 is up for sale.


----------



## biggins (Dec 29, 2004)

*Question For You.....*

Hey Kid,

Really nice truck! You did a nice job. You should put a Galls console organizer in there for all your switches.

How did you do the lettering on your deflector? I like how they came out.


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS (Oct 25, 2003)

Well my wife saw me looking at you truck and loved the one liner. So she got me one for Xmas in my stocking. I will post some pics when I get a chance it does turn some heads and makes everyone smile. Thanks great idea.


----------



## Landscape89 (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice Nice Nice Truck! Wow... :yow!:


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

biggins said:


> Hey Kid,
> 
> Really nice truck! You did a nice job. You should put a Galls console organizer in there for all your switches.


Hey Biggins, where can I get just the switch panel parts for those organizers?? I don't have room on my hump for that big rack, I have my old Western joystick, my 110V interior heater, and 4wd stick there.

Right now I've got my 4 switches cut into the dash and that really suxors. I'd like to find a switch panel that I can locate under the dash a bit.

Any ideas??

As for the truck, I was more impressed with the snow flap being lettered and the swing away sander on the back. A lot of times on commercial lots, I turn all my lights off but my strobe.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

biggins said:


> Hey Kid,
> 
> Really nice truck! You did a nice job. You should put a Galls console organizer in there for all your switches.
> 
> How did you do the lettering on your deflector? I like how they came out.


I just wanted to try something different. I also have lettering "GOT SNOW ?" with my phone number under it on the moldboard of one of my western plows. I measured the moldboard and deflector and then went to "FAST SIGNS" and had them make the signs up. The letters on the deflectors were 6" High and 7ft wide so that I could affix my logo on the deflectors as well. The letters are vinyl and they peel right off...remember to do it slow so you don't get any bubbles. As for the console...a friend of mine is supposed to make me a custom in dash switch panel to make everything look neat. Thanks for the Compliment!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Landscape89 & NEXTDAYSIGNS: Thanks for the compliments...that's what this forum is all about...sharing creative ideas and a wealth of knowledge...Good Luck! :salute:


----------



## biggins (Dec 29, 2004)

*Please Tell Me Where!*

NEXTDAY...

Where did she get it done? How? What type of lettering?

Thanks!

kl0an.... Check out Galls.com...

http://www.galls.com/category2.html?assort=general_catalog&cat=59

They have a ton of switches.


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

Great looking truck!  every time I get on the plow-site I stop by your thread and see if I can get more ideas for my truck. I think I will pick up a set of strobe lights next,I have a post up of my truck. Take a look and let me what you think, I'am looking for ideas  
Thanks Rob


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

LOL, I saw a chevy broke down the other day. Must have been his buddy that came and helped him in another chevy. By the way, it was during the day with plenty of sun. The guy that helped him had his strobes on and got creamed by another vehicle. Strobes are worthless during the day.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

The Boss said:


> LOL, I saw a chevy broke down the other day. Must have been his buddy that came and helped him in another chevy. By the way, it was during the day with plenty of sun. The guy that helped him had his strobes on and got creamed by another vehicle. Strobes are worthless during the day.


Have you ever thought that it was the driver of the striking vehicle that had the problem for not being attentive or the sun blinded them? I don't understand what you're trying to prove. Do you think if he had NO warning equipment, that the accident would not have occured? If so, what are "Hazard lights" for? You do have them on your vehicle dont you? Have you ever used them? And What was it for? Did they work? I use emergency equipment everyday and have never had a problem like that. Maybe, there are better drivers here in Chicago. Who knows? I have six Hideaway stobes on my truck, the rest are LEDS and they are strategically placed for the purpose of warning other motorists. I know that MOST people DO NOT respect warning eqipment AT ALL. Their are other people on this site that are cops, firemen, emt's, etc. I'm sure that they would agree with me that People are typically selfish, on their cell phone, or whatever? Just remember that If you ever call 911, and it takes TOO long for them to get there...IT's not the problem of not having enough lights...The problem is your fellow citizens could care less as to where we are going!


----------



## FF279 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Cutting Edge Kid,
I totally agree with you, Im a fireFighter up here in New York, Vol. that is, New York state gave the Vols. the "BLUE" light so we could get to the station faster, no we cant speed or go through red lights, it's supposed to be a curtious light when motorists see it they should pull over. BUT no they dont care where we are going just last week are squad was in route to medical emergency Code 'RED' (Lights and Sirens) came to a four courner intersection some lady was so impatient that she pulled right out and T-bond us right in the side.. MY point is That some people just dont care, and they need to get there head out of there ASS and notice whats going on around them!!!

Thank's,
Ryan

P.S. I LOVE YOUR TRUCK YOU ARE MY HERO i too love lights L.E.D.S and strobes are my favorite.. less amp draw!!!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

FF279 said:


> Hey Cutting Edge Kid,
> I totally agree with you, Im a fireFighter up here in New York, Vol. that is, New York state gave the Vols. the "BLUE" light so we could get to the station faster, no we cant speed or go through red lights, it's supposed to be a curtious light when motorists see it they should pull over. BUT no they dont care where we are going just last week are squad was in route to medical emergency Code 'RED' (Lights and Sirens) came to a four courner intersection some lady was so impatient that she pulled right out and T-bond us right in the side.. MY point is That some people just dont care, and they need to get there head out of there ASS and notice whats going on around them!!!
> 
> Thank's,
> ...


I could not agree with you more! I've had a few close calls myself going to "Officer need assistance calls and Man with a gun calls". It's not that people can't see me or hear. Trust me, my car is very well lit and I use the siren and airhorn...It's just that they pre-occupy themselves with everything else besides driving. We had a fireman killed here about three years ago at an accident scene on a very busy expressway. They had various vehicles on scene, lights flashing and the used their ladder truck to Block two lanes in order to create a "Safe Zone". BUT, an impatient A$$Hole drove around the vehicles that were on scene and struck and killed a fireman which pinned him between his Firetruck and the motorists vehicle. I said all of that to say, Lights are not the point here...It's a preference! People just need to be more aware of their surroundings when driving! My lights are a prefernce...an accessory! One thing that I should add...is if you are struck when warning equipment is activated...the question will always be raised to the striking vehicle..."Why didn't you slow down"?


----------



## FF279 (Dec 29, 2004)

By the way Im thinking of getting L.E.D.S for my Grille like yours, but with the plow on are those lights effective?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## FF279 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Cutting Edge Kid,

Could you please tell me the exact Make, Model Which type and what not of lights used on your toolbox,door step,rear window,and above the rearview mirror?? 
Thanks much,
Ryan


----------



## biggins (Dec 29, 2004)

FF279....

What Department are you with? I just left Liverpool a couple of years ago and moved out to Cicero. Just haven't had the time to join back up. I ride with NOVA and find it easier to do scheduled shifts in stead of answering the pager.

And ditto on the lights! Hell, light that **** up! Make the whole thing flash if that's what you like. And you don't see them I personaly don't like a lot of "cheap" addons to the outside of a vehicle. But who the hell am I to tell someone one else thier truck looks like **** for some reason I think is valid.

Keep that stuff to yourself. You might not like it but someone does!


----------



## FF279 (Dec 29, 2004)

HHuuumm, I got a little confused at what you were saying, but anyways Im with Belgium-Cold Springs Fire department---Next to Baldwinsville....www.belgiumcoldsprings..org


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

FF279 said:


> Hey Cutting Edge Kid,
> 
> Could you please tell me the exact Make, Model Which type and what not of lights used on your toolbox,door step,rear window,and above the rearview mirror??
> Thanks much,
> Ryan


As for the information on the Lights...They can be found at www.rimindustries.com. All of the Leds that you are inquiring about are made by ABLE-2/SHO-ME. the Lights in the rear window and under the door are "Slim Lights". The ones on the tool box and in the grille are ABLE-2 Split Colors Micro-Lites. The light above the rear view mirror is made by STAR/SVP model 15-12 (This one can be found at www.sirennet.com). They have great prices and if you have anymore questions...Let me know!

Cutting Edge Kid!


----------



## FF279 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for your help!!!!    :waving:


----------



## biggins (Dec 29, 2004)

*Messed Up Posting....*

Yeah... I messed that one up.  I was at work and must have pasted a few lines from my clipboard into the post from a Word Doc I was working on....

Sorry about that!


----------



## n1alx (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey biggins, what years were you on Liverpool Fire...my father was on Liverpool Fire in the mid 80's. He was a station 3 guy.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Cutting Edge Kid......

I love your truck and plow, and all the lights. I love lights!!! I'm also a big fan of police cars and all that good stuff. Someday I might be a Public Safety Officer, but for now, I want to build my landscaping business, and someday have a giant construction, plowing, and landscaping business that is the biggest and best in the area. So with that said, can you post a pic of your squad, please?!? 

I love the SD's, I was going to get one, but I can get a Chevy 2500HD or 3500SRW diesel ext cab, for under 29k, and that same config. on a ford is up-words of 35k. So I'm going to get a Chevy in the next few months, hopefully by the end of march (as soon as I sell my current ford I'm getting it), so maybe when I get it, you can give me ideas of what to do, and help me out, as far as lights go, and accessories!!!


Thanks again! And AWESOME TRUCK!!! :waving:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Cutting Edge Kid......

I love your truck. It looks awsome, Clean job mounting everything . Be safe out there , chicago can be a rough place.


----------



## VThick (Nov 26, 2003)

*Wow*

Sweet truck...people must need sunglasses when they see you!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

PremierLand said:


> Cutting Edge Kid......
> 
> I love your truck and plow, and all the lights. I love lights!!! I'm also a big fan of police cars and all that good stuff. Someday I might be a Public Safety Officer, but for now, I want to build my landscaping business, and someday have a giant construction, plowing, and landscaping business that is the biggest and best in the area. So with that said, can you post a pic of your squad, please?!?
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the compliments...I apologize for taking sooo long for responding....I was in Washington D.C. at the Inauguration...and flew home into the storm...needless to say that I was Very Happy for the snow. I will post pictures of my Squad car as soon as I get another computer...It took a dump...hope to have another in a few days. VThick and BNC Services...thanks alot for the compliments...I appreciate them!


----------



## SnowyPennsylvan (Jan 19, 2005)

You definately have the coolest plow truck I've ever seen.

I was wondering if you use it as your daily driver vehicle in the off season?

Also, any estimate on how much you've put into that truckl? With the sticker price, and then all the aftermarket plow gear, and lights?


----------



## S & L LawnCare (Oct 19, 2004)

ya im really intrested in getting those lights that are on the bottom of the truck you know near the step about how much are those if u dont mind me askin??

awsome truck love the lights


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

SnowyPennsylvan said:


> You definitely have the coolest plow truck I've ever seen.
> 
> I was wondering if you use it as your daily driver vehicle in the off season?
> 
> Also, any estimate on how much you've put into that truck? With the sticker price, and then all the aftermarket plow gear, and lights?


First of all thanks sooo much for the compliments. Yes I actually use this as one of my daily drivers. I usually rotate between the '02 Sierra and the F250. I approximate that I put about $8,000 into the truck including the spreader. I got a great deal on the truck but, It was bare bones. I added the rims and tires, rocker panels, fog lights, grille, lights, siren, spreader, window tint, bug deflector, rain guards, CD player, step tubes, and tool box. I had alot of fun improving this truck. The lights that you are speaking of are called "Slim-lights" made by ABLE-2/SHO-ME and were purchased at www.rimindustries.com. Once again Thanks!


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

got picks of the swing away spreader opened? kinda curious how it works. 

jeff


----------



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

*kids truck*

if that is the kids were is yours?


----------



## n1alx (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey plowkid, I have a question, I am just wondering why you as a cop are allowed to have red lights and siren on your personal vehicle? Or are you a firefighter or EMS guy???


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

If I remember correctly, he works in the gang unit, some departments might allow their officers to have personal lights and sirens on their vehicles depending on what type of unit they're in. Some units need fast response and if someone is off work and an incident occurs they may not be in the position to go home and get suited up and get to their patrol car. Since time is critical they allow personal vehicles to be outfitted with lights and sirens. I don't know of any department in my area that allows that but everyone is different and we don't have huge gang problems in the surrounding counties like some others. 

Blake
WA


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

n1alx said:


> Hey plowkid, I have a question, I am just wondering why you as a cop are allowed to have red lights and siren on your personal vehicle? Or are you a firefighter or EMS guy???


Thanks for inquiring. As Accipiter12 said, I'm a cop assigned to the Tactical/Gang Unit. I don't really use this truck for work but, the siren/P.A. is really helpful for plowing when Parking lots are occupied. I no longer have to exit my truck when I need some idiot the move out of the way. I'm sure that you can relate to me about people not being cooperative while the snow is falling. If you notice...The only emergency light facing the front is the visor light. It's easily concealed and useful when necessary. Hope you had a good winter!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey guys, 
I know that the season is over and I finally got my computer fixed so, I have a few pictures of the truck in action. By the way, for those who asked I also have a few of my squad car all lit up. (It's blinding!) I hope everyone had a good winter and and even greater summer! :waving:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Another one...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Another...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Ok...A few more...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Night Shot...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*The Kid's '98 Ford Crown Victoria PI (#4730)*

Here's a few night shots of my 1998 Blue Ford Crown Victoria PI. In Chicago, all unmarked squads have a siren/air horn, PDT (Computer), oscillating headlights and corner strobes. That's It! No rear warning at all! Well, Once I took possession of this car two years ago, I have since added, the trim rings and hub covers, 2 Blue Whelen 500 series led's in the grille, 2 Blue Dual Talons on the dash, A custom whelen strobe "Flatlighter" with a red & blue led added above the strobes making it a strobe/led flatlighter. I also have a red/blue SVP 15-6 LED above the rear-view mirror, and 2 Dual Blue Talons on the rear deck. After seeing my car all over the city for two years...the Department is now installing LED's in all newly issued unmarked and retro-fitting them in '03-current unmarked cars. Alot has changed for the better in the Emergency Warning equipment that we are getting. Needless to say, I'm very happy.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*1998 Blue Ford Crown Victoria PI*

Here's another one...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*1998 Blue Ford Crown Victoria PI*

Another...


----------



## 2004Z71CC (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice photos, and nice neat job plowing too !!!
Lights really shine, even during the day.
Keep the photos coming...............love seeing a truck in action


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*1998 Blue Ford Crown Victoria PI*

Last One...


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Question:
Are the Police Interceptor Crown Vics really any faster then the civilian editions? People have said that they have much more powerful engines, and they sound alot different then a normal crown vic. Thanks for any info :waving:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

2004Z71CC said:


> Nice photos, and nice neat job plowing too !!!
> Lights really shine, even during the day.
> Keep the photos coming...............love seeing a truck in action


Thanks Man,
I appreciate the compliments. By the way, How do you like your Z71? I love mine, It's an '02 but, It's my Baby!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*My squad...*



cja1987 said:


> Question:
> Are the Police Interceptor Crown Vics really any faster then the civilian editions? People have said that they have much more powerful engines, and they sound alot different then a normal crown vic. Thanks for any info :waving:


Yes, the Police Interceptor Crown vics are much faster. I've been as high as 130 mph in a car chase before. All of the engine, trans, suspension and everything that you can think of is beefed up. (I don't know all of the spec's) I speak from experience when I say that, It's not uncommon for me to jump curbs and travel through vacant lots with pot holes. I will say that I drive that car really aggressive but, it really handle a beating. I will get anything fixed that needs it. Unlike the Troopers who do alot of Highway driving...our cars really are tested for durability and I was so impressed that I bought that '04 F250. That car is the oldest car out of approximately 20 cars in my Tactical unit and It is the best looking one as well.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> Yes, the Police Interceptor Crown vics are much faster. I've been as high as 130 mph in a car chase before. All of the engine, trans, suspension and everything that you can think of is beefed up. (I don't know all of the spec's) I speak from experience when I say that, It's not uncommon for me to jump curbs and travel through vacant lots with pot holes. I will say that I drive that car really aggressive but, it really handle a beating. I will get anything fixed that needs it. Unlike the Troopers who do alot of Highway driving...our cars really are tested for durability and I was so impressed that I bought that '04 F250. That car is the oldest car out of approximately 20 cars in my Tactical unit and It is the best looking one as well.


Thanks Alot for the info!
I figured they were definately faster, my friends father used to be the chief of police in my town and I rode in his squad many times and it sounded like a powerful engine, never asked him about it though. I see alot of cops beating the crap out of their cars (shifting from foward to reverse at 5 MPH, slamming on brakes, accelerating and turning really fast) and they seem to handle it with minimal problems as you said. Transmission in the PI's must be much better then the stock Crown Victorias because the stock tranny is not that good from what I have seen. You also see them going off road alot on shows like cops or on news footage and they do well there too. Sure seem like they are built to take a beating!


----------



## 2004Z71CC (Dec 19, 2004)

i love the Z71 so far, I just got it this winter and it won't be plowing until next winter. Not sure just what plow to get for it yet, I'm leaning towards an x-blade,but boss is popular around here also and I have been offered the local western dealership, so that is another option. How do your westerns hold up?
Darren


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Very nice Kid! It's interesting your Department doesn't use rear strobes in their Crown Vics. They say the strobes sometimes mesmerize drivers into plowing into the backs of the cars during car stops. Did your Department retrofit the Crown Vics with trunk inserts?


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*My Squad*



SIPLOWGUY said:


> Very nice Kid! It's interesting your Department doesn't use rear strobes in their Crown Vics. They say the strobes sometimes mesmerize drivers into plowing into the backs of the cars during car stops. Did your Department retrofit the Crown Vics with trunk inserts?


I couldn't agree with you more. As I stated, all of the unmarked cars come equipped ONLY with Strobes in the corner lights and oscillating headlights, THAT'S IT! After some of the right people seeing my car...they are now installing LED's (code3) under the rear-view mirror, on the sides (affixed to the rear doors), and on the rear deck. The strobes have now been added the the reverse & taillights, and blue strobes in the grille. I guess they are finally getting the picture!


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sweet pictures, especially like the PI!  

Blake
WA


----------



## brodustoadus8 (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow thats great setup on that crown vic. I have noticed on websites that chicago FD also uses LED's in there grills. Very nice setups. I would love to take a trip out to chicago and check out some sites, I'm a cubs fan, but much more of a sox fan since i'm from New England


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

brodustoadus8 said:


> Wow thats great setup on that crown vic. I have noticed on websites that chicago FD also uses LED's in there grills. Very nice setups. I would love to take a trip out to chicago and check out some sites, I'm a cubs fan, but much more of a sox fan since i'm from New England


Thanks for the compliment. If you ever decide to visit Chicago...Look me up. I'm a Cubs fan also but, I work near Sox park (U.S. Cellular Field). You are correct with the use of LED's by the CFD. Our department just started changing over to them. Needless to say that I'm delighted that we've caught up with the times!


----------



## brodustoadus8 (Sep 24, 2004)

LED's are the way to go. I'm joining the fire dept in my hometown this summer and I'm gonna setup my Ford ranger w/ some. Also for the record, I'm a Red Sox fan, not White Sox, haha.


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

I agree about the LED's...We have changed our unmarked over to LEDs and I like them a lot better than the Strobes we had in them. Just my 2 cents.....Oh love the truck


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*My Squad*



yamahar612 said:


> I agree about the LED's...We have changed our unmarked over to LEDs and I like them a lot better than the Strobes we had in them. Just my 2 cents.....Oh love the truck


Thanks again for the compliment!  I like strobes BUT, I feel that LED's are more effective and lower amp draw in certain situations. I'm sure that you'd agree with me in those areas. I believe that the hidden strobe tubes are incredibly effective warning lights. They are stealthy, Very bright (when used w/a high-out put supply) and are very effective when hidden in marker, corner, (headlight housings: only when the headlight is NOT illuminated), tail lights, reverse lights, fog lights, etc. The INTENSITY and purity of the LED's is unsurpassed. In fact, just last night a suburban cop was on a traffic stop...and I noticed him from exactly 2.6 miles away. That's unbelievable! He had the New Code LED R/B Light bar. WOW


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

If I get this f250 im looking at, your gonna have ta help me out to make it as cool as yours! it only has 11k miles! git r done!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*The Kid's '04 F250 with alot of extras*

Found a few more picture...and Good Luck this season guys and girlspayup


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*The Kid's '04 F250 with alot of extras*

Another...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*The Kid's '04 F250 with alot of extras*

Another...:waving:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*The Kid's '04 F250 with alot of extras*

Another...:salute:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*The Kid's '04 F250 with alot of extras*

Another...


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

great looking truck and set up, the lights are awesome:redbounce .. did you install them all yourself?


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> Yes, the Police Interceptor Crown vics are much faster. I've been as high as 130 mph in a car chase before. All of the engine, trans, suspension and everything that you can think of is beefed up. (I don't know all of the spec's) I speak from experience when I say that, It's not uncommon for me to jump curbs and travel through vacant lots with pot holes. I will say that I drive that car really aggressive but, it really handle a beating. I will get anything fixed that needs it. Unlike the Troopers who do alot of Highway driving...our cars really are tested for durability and I was so impressed that I bought that '04 F250. That car is the oldest car out of approximately 20 cars in my Tactical unit and It is the best looking one as well.


Not true. They have the same engine/transmission as grandmas car. They have a PI computer that eliminates the governor and they have factory dual exhaust but as far as any faster, nope. They do have extra coolers, but these don't make them any faster. Suspension is the same as civilian. Don't belive me? Check out crownvic.net. I've been a member for a couple years now.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*The Kid's '04 F250 with alot of extras*



JET enterprises said:


> great looking truck and set up, the lights are awesome:redbounce .. did you install them all yourself?


Thanks for the compliment...Yes I did install everything myself. See the snow on the ground all over again gets the adrenaline going although it's 65 degrees here. That truck is my big toy and I try to install different light setups on all of the trucks so that I can appreciate the differences. I'm anxious and I wish you the best of luck this up coming season!payup


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

thats great work... thanks and you also


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

Here is my squad the picture kinda sucks but it is all i have left...oh ya it is post 17 on this page.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=23359


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

yamahar612 said:


> Here is my squad the picture kinda sucks but it is all i have left...oh ya it is post 17 on this page.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=23359


Thanks for the picture of your squad...It's always good to see diferent pictures of emergencgy vehicles so that we all can grab some really cool and innovative ideas...Keep 'em coming!


----------



## mike_09 (Jan 26, 2004)

Where did you get your rims from? Do you think they would fit on a 97 ford 250 heavy duty?


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

mike_09 said:


> Where did you get your rims from? Do you think they would fit on a 97 ford 250 heavy duty?


I bought the rims and tires on Ebay for $650.00 shipped. They were "New Take Offs" from the XLT version. I do not believe that your truck and this one has the same bolt pattern. I have a '92 F250 and I believe that Our trucks have the some bolt pattern...I got a really nice set-up on www.discounttires.com. Check them out!


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Thats a really nice truck! Looks good, looks like it works good, and easy to spot! Good job!

Now you just need a Blizzard (white) to match! GET WIDE OR GO HOME!!  

Running a Sno-Way myself (suits my needs fine) but one day I'd like a Blizzard.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

BushHogBoy said:


> Thats a really nice truck! Looks good, looks like it works good, and easy to spot! Good job!
> 
> Now you just need a Blizzard (white) to match! GET WIDE OR GO HOME!!
> 
> Running a Sno-Way myself (suits my needs fine) but one day I'd like a Blizzard.


Thanks for the compliment...I would love to have the "Blizzard 810". I wanted them to get the kinks, if any worked out before I drop close to $4,000 for one. It's in the works!:salute:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> Another...


could you tell me the kind of light your have over your review mirror and maybe take a pic of it installed.

Thanks


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Eyesell said:


> could you tell me the kind of light your have over your review mirror and maybe take a pic of it installed.
> 
> Thanks


Eyesell, The light over the rear-view mirros is manufactured by SVP model DL 15-12, and I believe it has 29 flash patterns. I'll take picture of it for you shortly!


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey...cool pics. Great looking truck. I have an 04, ext cab. I love it. Super tough. I like your light setup. 

My bro-in-law is a firefighter in Houston. He just moved there from here (C-town).

I have alot of respect for emergency workers. I've learned (from talking to police and firemen) that if we would just pull to the right when we see you guys coming, it would really reduce some of the stress of an already stressful job.

Be careful out there...all you guys!!:salute:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> Eyesell, The light over the rear-view mirros is manufactured by SVP model DL 15-12, and I believe it has 29 flash patterns. I'll take picture of it for you shortly!


Thanks, one more question, is it a strobe or LED.

thanks again
Frank


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

These pictures were taken in 2003 when I did not have a digital camera...Hope you like them!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> These pictures were taken in 2003 when I did not have a digital camera...Hope you like them!


Two pictures at a time made it easier scanning them...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*A few more of the GMC!*


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

A few more of the GMC!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

A couple more...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

.............................


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

:waving: still going....


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

:salute: I hope that all of us will get ALOT of days like this...


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

If you are wondering about my lights on this truck...It has a Custom visor (Strobe/LED) light, and strobes in the Headlights, signals, Fog, and reverse lights. (12 Strobes, all hidden) It now have and LED arrow stick and a Federal Signal Strobe mini lightbar. This day was Christmas...and Nothing was open!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Here we go............payup


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*******************


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

:redbounce ***************:bluebounc


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

O.K. here are the last two...Hope that you guys enjoyed them. Have a great seasons guys


----------



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry...Had to bump this one up...Cant get enough of it

Cutting edge kid..... GOt any new pics...Yeah i know this thread is old..

Ryan:waving:


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks fot the interest Ryan!!!!*



Chevy05 said:


> Sorry...Had to bump this one up...Cant get enough of it
> 
> Cutting edge kid..... GOt any new pics...Yeah i know this thread is old..
> 
> Ryan:waving:


This is a shot from a month ago. It's no way to tell but, My partner is plowing in the GMC and look at what happened! Lightning Fast Plowing! I'll post more as soon as we get more snow. I'll shoot some tomorrow of the GMC in police mode and Then I'll post them!:salute:


----------



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Cutting edge kid..(dont know ur name...lol)

In case you dident get your private message.. This is what im looking at

2002 F250
94,000 mi V8 gas
Power everything Plus brand new plow

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=32258


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*Here's the GMC In Police Mode!*

It has hide away strobes in the front headlights, signals, and fog lights. It also has a Red/Blue STAR LED Phantom Visor Light and a 911EP 12inch Led in the Grille and a headlight flasher! The Rear has two Red/Blue Whelen Split color Talons in the Rear window. A STAR led arrow stick and hide aways in the Tail lights, signals, and reverse lights! It hard to catch all of the strobes illuminated but, I tried!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*A few More*

.......................


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

----------------------


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

***************


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

.......................


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

What's the use for all those lights?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Winter Land Man said:


> What's the use for all those lights?


Exactly my thoughts. Even if he IS a LEO, it's still a little shakey.

Vol. FF.....maybe OK, but with the red lights in there


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

TLS said:


> Exactly my thoughts. Even if he IS a LEO, it's still a little shakey.
> 
> Vol. FF.....maybe OK, but with the red lights in there


The lights are to warn motorist! Don't imply anything, SAY WHAT YOU MEAN!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> The lights are to warn motorist! Don't imply anything, SAY WHAT YOU MEAN!


What I'm saying is.....If your NOT a LEO, PARAMEDIC, FIRE-FIGHTER, etc....there is no reason for RED and BLUE wig-wag strobes all over your truck. 

You even mentioned in posts #7&8 "Police Mode" and "Siren Speaker".

Put amber strobes anwhere you want, but there is no need for RED and BLUE front and back with a SIREN SPEAKER.

You asked for my opinion...

*Nevermind.....I see your a Chicago Cop.*


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

TLS said:


> What I'm saying is.....If your NOT a LEO, PARAMEDIC, FIRE-FIGHTER, etc....there is no reason for RED and BLUE wig-wag strobes all over your truck.
> 
> You even mentioned in posts #7&8 "Police Mode" and "Siren Speaker".
> 
> ...


After all, this is America and that's why our country is so GREAT. We all have a right to our opinions. I was not offended in the least. I just wanted you to make yourself clear so that I could provide and explaination for your concern!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Can you understand my concern had you NOT been a LEO?

You should indicate that you are in your profile.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

O O them there are fightin words.. now calm down boys. lol

I would have to agree.. with some other postings that there are to many lights and red is not for plowing IMO. Leave the lights on your cop car! LOL

Here is a good saying I have heard and now use...
Sometimes less is more!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Yaz said:


> O O them there are fightin words.. now calm down boys. lol


No, I just failed to realize that he is a LEO. I've seen BAD thing go down when kids/wacko's get a hold of red and blue lights.


----------



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

Love the pics..Nice GMC too

Ryan:waving:


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

TLS said:


> No, I just failed to realize that he is a LEO. I've seen BAD thing go down when kids/wacko's get a hold of red and blue lights.


A LEO I am a ARIES whats a LEO got to do with it ? LOL


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

law enforcement officer = leo


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice pics!


Blake
WA


----------



## danny17 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Very Nice!*

Cutting Edge Kid,
Very nice setups on both trucks!
Interceptor looked pretty cool too!


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*My Truck!*

:salute: Fellas, this is a forum for all of us to voice our opinions. It's obvious that I'm a light freak! I've liked lights since I was a kid. My uncle is a cop and Grandfather had several tow trucks! That's where my passion for lights evolved! Now I'm a cop and with my profession...I appreciate the benefits of GOOD Emergency warning equipment! It's one of my passions. I was just sharing pictures of my trucks, which I am Proud of. It may be too much for some and not enough for others. I will continue to outfit my vehicles with any advancements in Emergency Warning Equipment. For those who like the trucks....Thanks! For those who that it's overboard...Thanks! Just remember...If you don't take pride in something...Others will notice! I have learned alot from others experiences on this site. We help each other from mechanical issues with our equipment to contract issues. I even got a Commercial Insurance policy through a referral from this site. Understand this...constructive criticism is appreciated!:salute:


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> Understand this...constructive criticism is appreciated!:salute:


So, does that make me the "constructive criticism King"


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

You guys make me laugh to much first thing in the morning, I haven't even had my coffee ( actually my first Diet Coke ) yet


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Really I do like it... I was just being way too picky and following the consensus here. 

I feel bad now...

Come on.. fess up guys, who else feels bad too?

PS look at my truck I have a 8 year old dinky little strobe that sticks on. I'm just cheep!


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I like the lights. Looks sweet. I'd like to get more strobes on mine instead of the flasher I bought at Autozone, but I'm cheap too!! payup


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

It's all good, he's a good guy. He'll forgive ya. 

Blake
WA


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

nice truck, but i think the strobes are very excessive


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey...to eah their own!! I have a co worker who is a vol firefighter and has gone overboard with the lights. His set up is very much loke The Kids:mini strobe bar on roof, strobes in corners, wig-wags on highbeams,fogs,tails, led strip between tailgate and bumper, leds on either side of license plate, Whelen windshield mount, another windsheild mount behind rear veiw mirror, and no less than 10 red and white LED light assemblys mounted behind the grill!! All this plus sirens, speakers, and scanner in a 1500 Ram. I like too joke that his cooling system wont work well with all the lights in the grill! We work in a machine shop so all the lights behind the grill are on custom brackets......I think I'm having an epileptic seizure just thinking about all those blinky things!!........The latest project was a custom distribution\relay set-up mounted in his diamond plate tool box. This thing is worthy of custom car audio show quality!! I run the CNC mills at the shop and he had me make plexiglass covers for it with the Maltese cross and crossed axes on them. You flip open the lid and lights and strobes inside the box turn on. 
The install inside the truck is very clean!! All the switches for the siren are mounted in the ashtray and there are only 2 toggle switches on the dash, one for wig-wags and one for the rest. We figured he has at least $2500-$3500 invested into it, not counting all the custom fabbed brackets, switch plates, and distribution blocks(which are free when you work in a machine shop!!)!! I will get some pics and post them.


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey...to each their own!! I have a co worker who is a vol firefighter and has gone overboard with the lights. His set up is very much like The Kids:mini strobe bar on roof, strobes in corners, wig-wags on highbeams,fogs,tails, led strip between tailgate and bumper, leds on either side of license plate, Whelen windshield mount, another windsheild mount behind rear view mirror, and no less than 10 red and white LED light assemblys mounted behind the grill!! All this plus sirens, speakers, and scanner in a 1500 Ram. I like too joke that his cooling system wont work well with all the lights in the grill! We work in a machine shop so all the lights behind the grill are on custom brackets......I think I'm having an epileptic seizure just thinking about all those blinky things!!........The latest project was a custom distribution\relay set-up mounted in his diamond plate tool box. This thing is worthy of custom car audio show quality!! I run the CNC mills at the shop and he had me make plexiglass covers for it with the Maltese cross and crossed axes on them. You flip open the lid and lights and strobes inside the box turn on. 
The install inside the truck is very clean!! All the switches for the siren are mounted in the ashtray and there are only 2 toggle switches on the dash, one for wig-wags and one for the rest. We figured he has at least $2500-$3500 invested into it, not counting all the custom fabbed brackets, switch plates, and distribution blocks(which are free when you work in a machine shop!!)!! I will get some pics and post them.


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

hey cutting edge i was going to put some leds in my grille and wondering how you mounted them in your grille.


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

Heres those pics I was talking about.

Hey JTS Landscaping & Lawn Service.....I noticeed your in MI.....teh guy who owns the truck in the pics now sells and installs lights. He gets good deals on lights, and we work in a machine shop so he fabs alot of custom stuff when necessary.....or cause it looks cool!!! PM me if you want any info.


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

A night shot, rear, and the switchs in the truck. Its kind of hard to see, but the hitch cover is a piece I did custom for him.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*nice job*

Great job see what happens when you got time and tools. I got some questions on the led lights been looking at some e-bay stuff. The problem i have is the wife cant handle the rotors during the nite so i had some low power strobes but it needs more thinking about led's. Worried about bounce back but need her rig to be noticed day or nite. So was thinking about led bars with flashers or the amber turn arrow mounted somewhere any ideas?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

selser420 - i see your buddy has a WHELEN SLIMLIGHTER .... does he have a rearview mirror?? ... how did he mount his light up there ??? my Slimlighter kinda looks awkward ..


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Three words for you guys: "GET A LIFE" LOL Way too much testosterone going on here way too little actual fire fighting.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Way to many lights in the front of that truck..IMO . A couple in the grille and something in the front window gets the job done. That many lights is gonna cause a distraction to other drivers and do more harm than good.


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

jt5019 said:


> Way to many lights in the front of that truck..IMO . A couple in the grille and something in the front window gets the job done. That many lights is gonna cause a distraction to other drivers and do more harm than good.


I agree...its over the top. I plow with a single strobe on the roof. I wouldn't mind corner strobes, but no more than that. Myself and some other coworkers take great pride in harassing him about it!! He gets off on the whole Ffighter/EMT thing. Now all he talks about some fire festival in Rosscommon MI that hes going to compete in for lights and loudest siren. Just today he told me he ordered a new siren that cost $1200!!! WTF I don't have payup like that! I guess to each their own. 
I would drop that on a bigger turbo setup for my car, which some might think is crazy............lights just don't make you faster

Yes he has a rearview....not sure off the top of my head how its up there.

Fernal......I'm a big fan of LEDs.....easy to set-up and they are far less draw than strobes. I don't like the idea of any lights in the truck.....it would bug me. I think LED roof bars are kinda pricy, but not sure. To me the ideal set-up is the four corners(strobe or LED) and something on the roof that covers 180 degrees.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

A lot of the local volunteer firefighters here have some pretty nice LED set ups. Usually the set up is 4 LED lights in the grill and some kind of dash LED light then more in the rear of the truck. I have nothing against it, just think that one truck was a bit much. I added LED lights in my toolbox for plowing last year and love them


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Sweetpete said:


> Three words for you guys: "GET A LIFE" LOL Way too much testosterone going on here way too little actual fire fighting.


you got it you should see them around here running 3 million miles an hour for a cat in a tree


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

DBL said:


> you got it you should see them around here running 3 million miles an hour for a cat in a tree


Thats a myth most fire depts dont even respond to cat in a tree calls anymore 

If they did it would be a non emergency service call.


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

Even though this is a very old post, I'll still reply that I like this setup.

The lights on the side of the tool box and underneath by the side-steps are my favorites. If I were a police officer or in a position like that I would want a nice light setup such as yours.

I must say your interior dash is a bit cluttered with switches and gear though, how did you get used to what button did what!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Cutting Edge Kid, do you have wig-wag headlights, or is one just bad?

-Thann


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

jt5019 said:


> Thats a myth most fire depts dont even respond to cat in a tree calls anymore
> 
> If they did it would be a non emergency service call.


im just saying you should see them running around town. i know that they have a job to do but when theyre nearly causing accidents getting to the station its not worth it


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

some of lights are worth more than the trucks


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

Cutting Edge,
I like your leds below the side steps, but do you have a problem with them getting blocked by snow slush from the streets?

I like the tool box idea, I want to add some light to the side and that is a great place!

I will be purchasing a new truck next summer, I am leaning toward an F250 with a Diesel.

I am a Firefighter and I can agree with you in your need for lighting. The nice thing about your setup from what I can tell is your switches. You can adjust how many are running, not an all or nothing choice. 

I do not currently have a plow setup on my Ram, but I plow for a Chicago guy that has a large South Suburb account. I drive a 7300 Series International with a very large salt spreader and 10' blade. He too likes lights and has a well designed switch bank which allows full control of lighting.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

*My Truck*

Thanks for the response, You are so right about the snow and sleet covering the lights. That's only a problem when traveling from job sites to job sites. The one thing that I can testify to is that these things are WATERPROOF! After cleaning sleet that has completely submerged the lights to the point that you can not see them, I'm amazed that when I moved snow the lights were flashing as bright as ever. Now since I installed all of this myself and I'm still a novice... My switches are all are broken up with the leds on the toolbox and under the doors together, Leds on the grill and back window together, front strobes in headlights and signals together and the rear strobes in reverse lights together. The light bar and Dashmiser both have a cigar plug. I choose what I want to run. I love this truck but, Due to my schedule this off season, I have not gotten to play with it much.


----------



## Ron's Lawncare (Oct 19, 2005)

Cutting Edge Kid said:


> SIPLOWGUY,
> Thanks for the compliment and I love the color of your truck. I wanted that color or even Navy but they only had two trucks left on the lot and they both were white. I really like how the black shines...it almost looks wet after being waxed. Lets pray for some snow! :yow!:


My next truck will be white, my current truck is burgundy and it really shows the nicks and scratches. i'm not real anal about the appearance but i do like my work trucks to look decent.

Ron


----------

